# Just joined.



## Paul Borst (Aug 13, 2005)

And I wanted to say thank you for these forums.   I'm very interested in learning about JKD, Kali, Arnis and Escrima.  My own background is in wrestling, Shorin-ryu and Hung Gar gung fu.   I'm looking forward to learning a lot.

Paul


----------



## dubljay (Aug 13, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the forums.  Good to see you here, there is plenty of information on many arts here.

 Happy posting

 -Josh


----------



## KenpoEMT (Aug 13, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## masherdong (Aug 13, 2005)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## MJS (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi there!


----------



## still learning (Aug 14, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and have fun.......Aloha


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 15, 2005)

Welcome and Enjoy the Board~!

~Tess
-MT S. Mod


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 15, 2005)

Howdy, Paul! :wavey:  Welcome to MT & if you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 15, 2005)

Welcome! Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 15, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## arnisador (Aug 16, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 12, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## jdinca (Jan 12, 2006)

Welcome! This is a good place.


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jan 12, 2006)

He joined like five months ago :lol:

Oh well, welcome again!!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Paul


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Cujo (Jan 12, 2006)

Welcome Paul. You will find tons of great info here.

Pax
Cujo


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 12, 2006)

Welcom paul and there is so much info. here looking forward to your input as well.
Terry


----------



## Kreth (Jan 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Gemini (Jan 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Paul. Enjoy your stay!


----------

